# Giro Air Attack Shield Bike Helmet and UV protection



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Does the Zeiss lens that comes with the Giro Air Attack Shield Bike Helmet provide UV protection?

I've had mine for a few weeks now, and am starting to wonder...

I can't find anything on their website one way or the other.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

After I posted this, it occurred to me I should ask them. I did. They replied immediately. It does:



> The Shield is made of high-quality polycarbonate by Zeiss Optics, and offers the same performance as the best sunglass lenses in the world. The lens blocks UVA / UVB / and UVC up to 400nm (the harmful radiation) Thanks.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Because it sits away from the face, there's light that comes up in from the bottom. Reflecting off of the road or whatever. It might contribute a bit to the feel of less protection vs. glasses that sit right on your face.


----------

